# Green wood



## centurion (Jun 16, 2011)

Can green wodd be used in a smoker?  Or does it have to season first?  My neighbor had a cherry tree fall, and I was thinking of cutting off a few pieces to use in the smoker.


----------



## kobornigan (Jun 16, 2011)

Sure you can, you'll just have to supply more charcoal or some other dry wood to sustain your heat. The green wood will smolder & not put off heat like dry wood will. Mix it in & let me know how you make out!


----------



## eman (Jun 16, 2011)

I have seen post where folks have used green wood to smoke ,But for me it needs to be seasoned.

Not knowing what kind of smoker you are using ,I can't reccomend it.

 Please drop by the roll call and let us know a little about your self and your smoker.


----------



## venture (Jun 16, 2011)

Guy was at a place on DDD, I think in Texas, that used what they called green mesquite.  His definition of green mesquite, as best as I could figure it out, was mesquite seasoned for less than one year.  I have my doubts, especially with mesquite, but it will be interesting to see how this works out.

Good luck and good


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Season the wood.... otherwise you risk creating creasote and ruinin the meat. Cut the wood into small chunks, and make sure to split them as well, then let them season for 1 yr. in a dry space. If you leave them in rounds they will take longer to season well.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 23, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Season the wood.... otherwise you risk creating creasote and ruinin the meat. Cut the wood into small chunks, and make sure to split them as well, then let them season for 1 yr. in a dry space. If you leave them in rounds they will take longer to season well.


If you cut into chunks about half the size of your fist and stack it off the floor in a warm, dry area of the house(I use my furnace room) you should be OK to use them in 3 months, at least that is my experience.

BTW what kind of cherry is it?


----------

